# Karolina Kurkova - Elie Saab Haute Couture Fall Winter 2010/2011 x12



## beachkini (17 Jan. 2011)




----------



## Q (2 Aug. 2011)

grosse Robe :thumbup: Dankeschön!


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2011)

wundervoll, danke sehr


----------

